# Como puedo medir continuidad entre Neutro y Tierra



## jhon.rosas (Ene 17, 2006)

Hola a todos, mi fuerte no es la electricidad y tengo un inconveniente, los valores de una de regulada ideal  son en los siguientes rangos :

F-N = 120 VAC 
F-T = 121 VAC
N-T = 0,5 VAC

Lo que sucede es que N-T me esta marcando "0" voltios, una persona me dijo que N-T estan unificado, entonces la pregunta es como puedo verificar esto; por otro lado en una instrucciones de condiciones electricas me dicen que  a veces cuando N-T marca menos de 1 voltio existe la posibilidad de que este puenteada con la puesta a tierra comercial y sugiere medir continuidad, pero dice que si marca baja impedancia debe ser que esta puenteada, como se cual es el valor de impedancia  normal o cuando el valor es bajo, lo otro quiero saber cual es el valor en ohmios que debe marcar entre N-T.

Agradezco a toda las personas que me puedad colaborar con esta duda,

Gracias


----------



## Gacsms (Mar 25, 2006)

Hola, la forma mas rapida de saber si tenes puenteado, es buscando el puente, en el tablero general, o en el medidor de la compania electrica. Esto hacelo antes de medir continuidad y una vez que te aseguraste de uqe existe el puente. Al medir continuidad el valos de la resistencia medida por el instrumento va a variar segun la instalación. Metros de cables, grosores de los cables y distancia desde donde efectuas la medida hasta el puente.
Espero que te sirva.


----------



## maldo7 (Abr 1, 2006)

Hola Gacsms, normalmente entre Neutro y tierra debe haber una tension entre 0 y 5V maximo. Asi que no debe haber ni se recomienda unir estos dos conductores, por que si tienes instalado un polo a tierra para que unirlos?. Precisamente si tienes estos cables separados, es alli donde te das cuenta si el polo a tierra esta bien o nó, midiendo el nivel de tension, el cual, como te dije antes no debe superar los 5V ya que se torna peligroso para tu equipo, es decir debe medirte menos de 5V, ojalá lo menos posible. Asi que despreocupate de medir continuidad entre Neutro y tierra. No lo hagas porque te puedes llevar un gran susto el dia que cometas un error involuntario como el de intercambiar fase y neutro en algun toma corriente. Te imaginas lo que pasaria?

Si en el toma corriente donde esta conectado tu equipo hay un eficiente contacto a tierra, mas que protegido tu equipo, lo estas tu. Asi que simplemente limitate a estar chequeando el nivel de tension entre Neutro y tierra y en lo posible, hacerle mantenimiento al polo a tierra.

Espero te sirva y lo tengas muy en cuenta.

Guillermo.


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 2, 2006)

Hola Electricos,  para que os sirva de ayuda ,mando estas paginas suerte saludos
http://www.trifasicos.com/analisis.php
http://www.mailxmail.com/curso/empresa/trifasica/capitulo8.htm


----------



## centerman (May 5, 2006)

Amigo rosas: No es muy combeniente medir continuidad entre tierra y neutro
ya que la tension existene es muy relativa, para eso es combeniente, primero
medir tension puesto que esta varía según la conducta del neutro, vale decir
que cuando sube el consumo en los circuitos monofacicos la caida de tensión
en la linea hace que el neutro se torne positivo en la misma proporción
de la caida detension.
Si se tiene el cuidado de medir la tension entre tierra y neutro y se registra 
tension alguna esta necesariamente va a insidir en la medida de continuidad
por lo que dicho valor de continuidad estaría falseado.

  sin otro atte   CENTERMAN


----------



## guilleasertivos (May 5, 2010)

Te cuento entre neutro y tierra acá en argentina esta permitido hasta 12v medir por que no esta unificado tierra y neutro y abecés el neutro tiene ciertas corrientes parasita o la tierra tiene corrientes espurias


----------

